# DIYMA Houston/Texas meet and greet 10/28/12



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all,

I am new to DIYMA so I'd like to get a chance to meet some fellow car audio addicts in my area. I work for a shop in League City and the owner has agreed to give us the key to the shop for a Sunday morning. I figured what better week than bye-week right?!? So I could get there as early as 8 am and the place would be all ours untill noon and there's plenty of space even if they are busy when they open. Inside we have everything from focal beryllium no.6 to Supremo on display for audition, and as I have stated before I will have my true rta, o-scope, multi-meter,ammeter, and term-lab open to the public.

Sundays are one of my days off, and I live many miles away from the shop, so if at least two people or more are interested then I will make it happen.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn, I have a wedding to attend that weekend..


----------

